

Swiftype: The Biggest Search Engine You’ve Never Heard Of - 100k
http://mixergy.com/quin-hoxie-swiftype-interview/

======
dljsjr
Swiftype is fantastic. I've been using their service to power search on my
Octopress blog since last May when they were still in Beta, and I've loved
every moment of it.

Their REST API is also fantastic; I've modified my deploy Octopress rake task
to automatically hit the endpoint that requests a recrawl of my site so that
the results are always up to date. At first I felt a little dirty doing it,
but I engaged them on Twitter (this was last year when I first implemented it,
too lazy to find the records) and they actually encouraged it. A great team,
and a really awesome product.

~~~
gcb0
Their pricing plan only list on demand crawl at the top tier... i assume you
have a very big blog?

~~~
dljsjr
I don't, now that you mention that it's entirely possible that my crawling
scheme doesn't work anymore. The beta was 100% free and I didn't pay much
attention to what changed when the beta ended.

~~~
qhoxie
We still allow this. You are just more limited in how frequently you can do an
on-demand crawl with the free plan versus a paid plan.

You can also ping our API to update a specific URL immediately, which is
really helpful is cases like this.

------
twakefield
Swiftype is one of those products that is so easy to implement, you'll think
you missed a few steps. It improved the search on our docs immensely in a few
minutes. I also really like the ability to easily customize results.

As a bonus, we've found an unexpected benefit of getting a feedback loop on
how to improve our docs by getting a list of the most popular searches and
those that have not returned results. It quickly shows us where we have holes
in our documentation.

------
shocks
The real link is here: [https://swiftype.com/](https://swiftype.com/)

------
polarix
I actually can't tell which parts of that page are ads and which are the real
content.

~~~
tincholio
I got the same feeling from a couple of comments in this thread

~~~
freehunter
That's the way I feel every time I step into a HN thread about either a
company being bought out or a company making their debut on HN. The almost
instant responses of glowing reviews and praise for the service seem
suspicious, but I have no way of knowing if the product/service really is that
good or if the product/service has some dedicated fans commenting for them. It
really is hard to tell the difference. I get accusations that I must work for
Microsoft all the time because I'm one of the few people who don't hate
everything they do. Since I'm well aware of the false positive rate for
calling out paid comments, I tend to just not say anything even when I'm
suspicious of another commenter. It _is_ possible to just truly like the
product/service being talked about.

~~~
100k
For the record, both of the people who have praised Swiftype in this thread
are actual Swiftype customers, and both of them have written about Swiftype on
their own sites (without prompting from us).

[http://canadian-fury.com/2012/05/19/presenting-swiftype-
inte...](http://canadian-fury.com/2012/05/19/presenting-swiftype-integration-
and-an-explanation-of-how-to-do-it/)

[http://blog.mailgun.com/post/weekly-product-update-
mailgun-d...](http://blog.mailgun.com/post/weekly-product-update-mailgun-
default-smtp-config-for-rackspace-managed-cloud-plus-better-search-on-docs/)

------
jhonovich
We pay $79 a month for swiftype. We use it for our site search, using the
developer API.

The big thing for us is that we have member's only content and we want to
ensure what exactly is indexed and what is not. This was an issue with using
Google site search especially since the rankings would get skewed by Google
including words in our site template.

We've also added in custom filters like searching by author, date, category,
etc.

If I remember correctly, we paid about $1000 a year to Google for our site
search before this, so the money is about even but the overall search quality,
accuracy and options have gone up.

------
wicknicks
Swiftype is a site search engine. The title makes it sound more like a generic
web search engine.

~~~
AndrewWarner
That's right. I didn't mean to imply otherwise.

